# Auctions



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I came across this website on auction tools from commercial furniture companies. I'm not sure how this works, but some of the items look good. Most of the locations are to far for me to visit. I may take a trip over the summer and see if I can feed something I can use. The truth is I can always use something, and I like a good deal.

http://www.irsauctions.com/index.asp?ind=50


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm still looking for any comments on tool auctions


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi rmaxa

It's hard to get a great deal at auctions, I have been to many and most of them are stuff you will see as junk or way over the price,, but that's just my 2 cents,,,,  not to talk about the time it takes getting to the item you want to bid on...
I would suggest you take a hard look at craigslist, it that way you can try the tool out and talk to the seller and ask why he or she is selling it...


http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/
http://denver.craigslist.org/search/tls?query=router&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max
http://newyork.craigslist.org/


===========


rmaxa said:


> I'm still looking for any comments on tool auctions


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've got to agree with Bj on this... it all depends on who's at the auction as to wether you get a deal or not... SWMBO and I have been to several auctions and I've got to the point I refuse to go to anymore. People seem to have a tendency to bid an item right out of this world. I've seen a LOT of things go for prices that are at or above retail. 

Brian


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the advise guys. I currently keep on eye on craigslist, however I have not had any luck. Most of the power tools I find on the list are under powered. The web site that I have look at sells power equipment from furniture companies, it looks pretty good, but I'm not sure what them sell for. The other problem is that most of the furniture auctions are down south. I would have to pay to have something ship up to NY. I'll keep checking craigslist.
Thanks


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 27, 2008)

i have been to a few auctions and what was said is true. at 2 of the auctions EVERYTHING was very well maintained. the woodworking equipment was in great shape. i don't know why they were sellin, but there's some catches to auctions. it seems like there's a group of people that follows some of them and they outbid each other and the final price ends up more than it's worth.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Auctions have always been a "risky business". Sometimes you can get a deal but, mostly, you don't. Bob listed the best option out there, Craigslist.
There is another option to finding a decent deal, check out pawn shops. You will be surprised at what you will find.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Some of the best deals on used tools, ect. are to be found at home or in a nearby area. The classifieds are a good source, and also word of mouth. Most of my bargains have come this way. Garage sales are good if you have time. I have not found bargains on the INTERNET so far. You can ask other known woodworkers you know, or the favorite hardware store will sometimes have a bulletin board.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Sometimes when you find an auction from a large furniture making company you can find some good deals. The problem is that you should be there to see the tools. Most of these furniture making companies are in the South. Which would not be easy for me to get to. I still keep on eye on this auction site:
http://www.irsauctions.com


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Watch the calander on the irs auction, They will post the place of auction. They could have one in a town nearby!


----------



## DAUTTERGUY (Jun 30, 2007)

Rolf: I found a place that is ON LINE AUCTIONS @ WWW.PUBLICSURPLUS.COM. These have a lot to do with Countys and Schools. Has a lot to do with closing woodshops and up grading. I have purchased NUMERIOUS Items, so much that "The Boss" almost forbids me from bidding. In most cases you must pick up the item.


----------

